# Ladies Only: Are You A Trouser or Dress Woman?



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 24, 2012)

Buonasera Ladies, 

Regardless of climate, I am predominately a trouser´s and suit woman professionally and for casual, jeans ... 

For theatre, or an upscale restaurant or family holiday or birthday, I may put on a skim the knee skirt or select a skim the knee dress, always with heels ... 

Look forward to your feedback.

Ciao, Have nice Tuesday,
Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a good question!

I am more of a dress/skirt person, but it has to be well below the knee and fairly loose.  I find I wear a lot of pants, but that's only that I don't have that many dresses or skirts for the season (any season).  Once I get my reno's done and have my room set up I will get to the pile of sewing I have.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't own a dress.

Or heels or panty hose, but I guess no one wears panty hose anymore.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't wear pantyhose or anything but cotton socks on my feet (circulation and because of a skin disease I had on my legs a few years ago).  I have to wear flats because of my back and knee, and I have a huge scar that goes two inches below my right knee from my replacement surgery - this can't get direct sunlight.

So with all of the above, I go barefoot a lot in sandals or with little cotton sockies in my flat loafers.  

For these reasons pants or longer skirts dresses are my options!  But it is also kinda who I am!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 24, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> ...... I guess no one wears panty hose anymore.


That's what I really miss about the 70's and 80's more than anything else from that era.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 24, 2012)

For work, mainly black dress pants and jackets/blazers, along with an occasional long skirt.  For travel, I have several skorts (combo skirt and shorts, hit above the knee), along with various lengths of shorts, bermudas, and capris.  I have some dresses, but I like to wear them with a jacket.

I haven't worn heels in years.  I do have several pairs of boots that I love, and I'm a huge fan of Keen hybrid sandals.


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 24, 2012)

I haven't worn a dress in at least 10 years. I have multiple pairs of black knit pants that I pair with polos or sweaters for work & daily wear. I dress them up for special occasions with a nice long-tailed blouse.  If it's an occasion that I know about ahead of time I  usually have new pants so the black is fresh and hasn't faded from washing. I have back & knee issues so I live in black New Balance cross trainer tennis shoes or Crocs. I can't wear a heel at all. My lifestyle doesn't put me in any super formal situations that a nice blouse and pants aren't acceptable. I try to make my shoes blend so they aren't obvious but if someone thinks I'm tacky for wearing them to a wedding or something, oh well. .. There are much more inappropriate apparel issues for the fashion police to be  concerned with than my shoes.


----------



## eesta_bunny (Jul 24, 2012)

Mostly a pants woman here. I love Capris for summer wear and jeans. Sundresses are fun and long flowing loose ethnic type dresses, but trousers are my go to outfits.


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm, I do both. It depends on where I'm going. If I'm teaching, probably pants and heels. If I'm going to a wedding, a dress.


----------



## Janet H (Jul 24, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Ladies,




Hmm - Sometimes my DH wears one of these - I think he looks quite fetching


----------



## Merlot (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I am mostly at work so scrubs, t-shirts, khakis and polos.

When I do go out jeans/ or shorts with a nice top.

Sometimes a sundress in warm weather.  

Special occasions usually a dress and when I do attend church, always a dress.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 24, 2012)

Pants only for me these days, since it seems to be a giant taboo to wear hose with dresses anymore. 
 Unless you're a young movie star with *perfect* *unblemished tan legs*, you need hose to look presentable people!! 
Princess Kate knows that...why doesn't everyone else? She's one that I'm sure could do without hose, but she's smart enough to look her best regardless of the bare leg trend.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 24, 2012)

Janet H said:
			
		

> Hmm - Sometimes my DH wears one of these - I think he looks quite fetching



So how did your DH get one of my skorts, Janet?

Aha!  I saw one was missing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pants...scrubs, jeans, stretch jeans, stretch twill and yoga pants.  Some of those with a nice shirt and sweater or jacket for dress up.

I don't wear dresses, don't even have one.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2012)

Winter I live in cashmere sweaters, and good jeans, heels if we go out, flats and clogs for dyalisis and always a matching wool blazer. Summer trendy t-shirts, jeans or summer pants of a nice dress material,heels for dress,clogs or dress flats the rest of the time. Colors have to match summer blazers, fancy dress for a wedding of which i have none right now, need to shop.
kades


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2012)

I mostly wear skirts, because I think they are more comfortable. But, they have to have pockets. I wear jeans too, but in the heat, a skirt lets in air. And, I don't usually wear hose with them. If there a few blemishes on my legs, tough.


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 25, 2012)

In the winter, jeans for casual, slacks, and sometimes skirts for work.  Dresses for special occasions. In the summer (our offices have gone casual) capris, khakis, summer dresses and skirts for work.  Pretty much the same for casual but jeans too.  Dresses again for special occasions.  I really do love dresses I like them at the knee or just above and sometimes tea length,  I am short so long dresses or skirts tend to make me look dumpy.  Lol!  I don't wear hose any more except for funerals and weddings.  I agree with Tax lady I guess if people don't want to see any abnormalities on my legs, then they don't have to look!


----------



## Somebunny (Jul 25, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I have to wear flats because of my back and knee, and I have a huge scar that goes two inches below my right knee from my replacement surgery - this can't get direct sunlight.



LP,  just wondering if you care to share why you cannot get sunlight on that scar?  I have a 3 inch scar on my knee from an ACL replacement surgery, nothing was said to me about not tanning or exposing it to sunlight..... just curious.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 25, 2012)

I wear a lot of skirts, because I think I look better in them than shorts. The shorts that fit my waist tend to be tight around my thighs. Not attractive. That's ok because I love to wear heels, and they look better with a dress or skirt than shorts, anyway. I'm wearing 4 inch heels in my avatar pic so you can see why I like to wear heels!! As for my not so perfectly tanned legs, well, I was born with a fair complexion, and if anyone thinks I need to change my skin color, tough.  I'm 26 and I recently had someone who thought that the reason another server brought his beer to the table was because I was too young to serve alcohol. Don't try to tell me people would think I was that young if I had spend my life not wearing sun screen. I do wear mostly pants in the winter tho...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

*Ladies: This is a Good Question*

Ladies: Firstly, thanks so much for all your feedback and input. 

*** Laurie:  Yes, it is a good question and thanks for your contribution ... 

Kind regards and have lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

PANTYHOSE & OPAQUES & PATTERENED TIGHTS 

Ladies, when I wear a skirt or dress, I wear pantyhose, and have varieties ranging from summer weight 20 denier to winter weight 180 denier ... 

Bare white legs in a professional office, are not very professional. I am tan as I am in Puglia, and on beach early am and on terrace overlooking Adriatic, however, if I go to an Office, I am professional. My views. 

GOOD TOPIC to bring up, and thanks.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2012)

I usually wear pants/slacks or jeans, tracksuits etc 

I am not a real skirt or dress person, although in summer I like to wear they nice soft flowing dresses as they make you feel so nice and cool


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I mostly wear skirts, because I think they are more comfortable. But, they have to have pockets. I wear jeans too, but in the heat, a skirt lets in air. And, I don't usually wear hose with them. If there a few blemishes on my legs, tough.


In the summer, I live in cotton sundresses. Like TL, I like to have air flow. If it isn't that hot or I have to work in the garden, I wear scrubs. I too need pockets. When I leave the house, I wear one of my cotton sundresses (preferably one without bleach spots or Saint drool/hair), capris, or jeans. I have 14 pairs of Birkenstocks. I have two pairs of heels...I haven't worn either for 3 years. In the winter, my scrubs are replaced by flannel lounge pants, jeans when I leave the house.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

Halter dresses, bustiers, sun dresses, straight skirted or on bias flare, are always lovely with sandels, ballerinas or heels ... Very summery.

Thanks to all for your feedback and contributions.

Have lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a knee replacement scar, and very suntanned legs.  The scar is more obvious in the summer, because it does not tan.  I think the no-tanning rule is for when the scar is new, so you don't sunburn the new skin.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> PANTYHOSE & OPAQUES & PATTERENED TIGHTS
> 
> Ladies, when I wear a skirt or dress, I wear pantyhose, and have varieties ranging from summer weight 20 denier to winter weight 180 denier ...
> 
> ...



But bare tan legs are professional? If not, just "Bare legs aren't professional" would have gotten the point across. With how much we know about sun damage, why do we still think tanning is attractive? I just don't get it. Why can't alabaster skin be just as attractive as someone born with olive skin? I am a little self conscious about my white legs because I know a lot of people think I should go get a tan, but I'm holding onto the, "If you don't like it, tough," attitude. Skin cancer runs in my family, and I see no reason to damage my skin when we have sunscreen to prevent it. I bet if a black person said he/she was self conscious about their skin color, the same people who tell me I need a tan would fall all over themselves to tell them they should love themselves just the way god made them. ::steps off soap box::


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> But bare tan legs are professional? If not, just "Bare legs aren't professional" would have gotten the point across. With how much we know about sun damage, why do we still think tanning is attractive? I just don't get it. Why can't alabaster skin be just as attractive as someone born with olive skin? I am a little self conscious about my white legs because I know a lot of people think I should go get a tan, but I'm holding onto the, "If you don't like it, tough," attitude. Skin cancer runs in my family, and I see no reason to damage my skin when we have sunscreen to prevent it. I bet if a black person said he/she was self conscious about their skin color, the same people who tell me I need a tan would fall all over themselves to tell them they should love themselves just the way god made them. ::steps off soap box::


Skittle,
protecting yourself comes first. I don't find untanned arms and legs unattractive. In fact I admire anyone who dares to go against the what people call the norm. I don't go out and tan anymore like I use to. In fact I at times wonder why I did that !!! But to each his own untanned, tanned YOU, all of us need to decide what we want to do, and,  as long as we are happy doing what we feel is best for us. Bravo. 
kades


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 26, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Skittle,
> protecting yourself comes first. I don't find untanned arms and legs unattractive. In fact I admire anyone who dares to go against the what people call the norm. I don't go out and tan anymore like I use to. In fact I at times wonder why I did that !!! But to each his own untanned, tanned YOU, all of us need to decide what we want to do, and,  as long as we are happy doing what we feel is best for us. Bravo.
> kades



Thank you, I agree. I just wonder how many ladies would like to wear dresses or shorts, but feel their skin color isn't attractive enough for the general public.  That's just wrong. Luckily for my skin, I went through a goth phase when I most likely would have started tanning, and my white skin was just super for that! Lol!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2012)

Skittle68 said:


> Thank you, I agree. I just wonder how many ladies would like to wear dresses or shorts, but feel their skin color isn't attractive enough for the general public.  That's just wrong. Luckily for my skin, I went through a goth phase when I most likely would have started tanning, and my white skin was just super for that! Lol!


That's the way to look at life Skittle..Keep it up I love it.
kades


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2012)

Sun dresses with pockets and shorts with tank tops in the summer. I have a big ugly skin graft scar on one leg. It gets a lot of eeeews! I don't care. I still have my leg. (My mantra. *I still have my leg*.) Don't look if you don't like it. If people are rude enough to ask about it, I give them the same story as for the psoriasis. "It is where they cut out the leprosy." I love shaking people up and making them think. 

Winter wear is slacks with long sleeve tops. I never wear socks or anything on my legs. Can't stand anything touching the graft. I even sleep with that leg outside the blankets. The graft goes down to the top of my foot. Slacks have to be loose fitting around the ankles. 

I do have some dressy dresses for fancy occasions along with some skirts and blouses. And one pair of 1.5" heels to go with them. Other wise I buy the same loafers year after year. Feet are short and fat. Difficult to find shoes that fit. 

I shop for clothing that is bright. I hate when folks change to dark somber clothing in the winter. It is so depressing. You will fiind me wearing bright yellow and blues in the winter as well as summer. I wear white outer wear in the winter. White faux fur coat and well as white or bright colored scarf. 

Due to the psoriasis, all my clothing is cotton. Good thing I love to iron.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

Addie said:


> Sun dresses with pockets and shorts with tank tops in the summer. I have a big ugly skin graft scar on one leg. It gets a lot of eeeews! I don't care. I still have my leg. (My mantra. *I still have my leg*.) Don't look if you don't like it. If people are rude enough to ask about it, I give them the same story as for the psoriasis. "It is where they cut out the leprosy." I love shaking people up and making them think.
> 
> Winter wear is slacks with long sleeve tops. I never wear socks or anything on my legs. Can't stand anything touching the graft. I even sleep with that leg outside the blankets. The graft goes down to the top of my foot. Slacks have to be loose fitting around the ankles.
> 
> ...


I have very pale skin, I don't care that I have white legs. Comfort is the main concern for me. I also have a "uniform" for when I have to leave the house. I wear black/blue (sometimes purple) on the bottom, purple on the top--spring, summer, fall, and winter. I have two cubbies in that closet of purple tops--two stacks deep in each cubby. Life's too short to complicate it with too many choices about what to wear. It makes it easy to pack when I have to travel, easy to dress in the morning, and easy to shop. Once in awhile, I wear something else, but am slowly culling the wardrobe to be that simple.


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I do both. It depends on where I'm going. If I'm teaching, probably pants and heels. If I'm going to a wedding, a dress.



This is me too, except add shorts and sun dresses for hot summer days.


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I have very pale skin, I don't care that I have white legs. Comfort is the main concern for me. I also have a "uniform" for when I have to leave the house. I wear black/blue (sometimes purple) on the bottom, purple on the top--spring, summer, fall, and winter. I have two cubbies in that closet of purple tops--two stacks deep in each cubby. Life's too short to complicate it with too many choices about what to wear. It makes it easy to pack when I have to travel, easy to dress in the morning, and easy to shop. Once in awhile, I wear something else, but am slowly culling the wardrobe to be that simple.



I'm laughing here because my son (with OCD) prefers to always wear black t-shirts. Just made me chuckle to hear that you wear purple all of the time.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> LP,  just wondering if you care to share why you cannot get sunlight on that scar?  I have a 3 inch scar on my knee from an ACL replacement surgery, nothing was said to me about not tanning or exposing it to sunlight..... just curious.



Somebunny, it is totally about my body's tendancy to build scar tissue on scar tissue (internally and out) that is the reason.  Nothing you need to worry about.  I had to have a second surgery on my knee one month after the initial replacement to exchange a plastic plate because the scar tissue was building around it.  The surgeon carefully went over the original scar so as to try and not promote more external scarring (internally I just won't have another surgery because it has all come back and more).  

If I were to get the scar sunburned it could easily promote more scarring which I don't need.  So, I just keep it covered.

Sorry if I scared you a bit.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 26, 2012)

kadesma said:


> That's the way to look at life Skittle..Keep it up I love it.
> kades



+1


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

chopper said:


> I'm laughing here because my son (with OCD) prefers to always wear black t-shirts. Just made me chuckle to hear that you wear purple all of the time.


DH does the same thing--all his "uniform" shirts (things he wears when he has to meet a client, go to the office to work when he's on a contract) are all sort of olive green. And he wears black jeans (keeps a couple of pairs that can't be worn around the farm or in the shop). It makes life easier. Color-coding the closet is easy--as is doing laundry--I often have one load of purple only. The bath towels, shower curtain, liner are also either purple or lavender. Again, easy. The DH buys all the same kind of socks--that way, they don't have to be mated and he always has matching socks. Most of my jewelry are either diamonds or amethysts, so I'm good to go on the jewelry front as well.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 26, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> PANTYHOSE & OPAQUES & PATTERENED TIGHTS
> 
> Ladies, when I wear a skirt or dress, I wear pantyhose, and have varieties ranging from summer weight 20 denier to winter weight 180 denier ...
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more with your professional views Margi.  I recently came off jury duty, and I can assure you that the polished female attorneys in their classic dark business suits wore hose, and yes, I noticed. There were a couple of them who didn't and they looked ridiculous in my opinion.  A sundress with bare legs and sandals looks fine, tan or no tan, but not on every occasion or with every skirt/dress.  I hate hose, that's why I wear pants.   Just sayin...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I couldn't agree more with your professional views Margi.  I recently came off jury duty, and I can assure you that the polished female attorneys in their classic dark business suits wore hose, and yes, I noticed. There were a couple of them who didn't and they looked ridiculous in my opinion.  A sundress with bare legs and sandals looks fine, tan or no tan, but not on every occasion or with every skirt/dress.  I hate hose, that's why I wear pants.   Just sayin...


There is spray-on tan that one can use....air brushing, if you will. I think they use that for Dancing with the Stars...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 26, 2012)

If I wear a skirt during cooler weather, I do wear pantyhose or opaque tights.  Some of my hose are so old, the elastic waistband is shot, as I found out when I took a pair to wear to an out of town wedding.  I put them on, they headed south, and I had to buy a new pair on the way to the ceremony......


----------



## taxlady (Jul 26, 2012)

Unless it's quite cold, I prefer stockings and garter belt to panty hosers. I also have footless, cotton tights that I use as long underwear with skirts or pants.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2012)

Ladies, the other day I was in a grocery store. There were this young girl there, oh about my age, 50 something , she was not dressed as a professional, but did wear skirt and the casual top and hose or stockings, whatever it was, and she looked so womanly I had to complement her for simply look like a woman. It is so rare these days and so pleasant to see somebody dressed like that. Good luck girls.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I couldn't agree more with your professional views Margi.  I recently came off jury duty, and I can assure you that the polished female attorneys in their classic dark business suits wore hose, and yes, I noticed. There were a couple of them who didn't and they looked ridiculous in my opinion.  A sundress with bare legs and sandals looks fine, tan or no tan, but not on every occasion or with every skirt/dress.  I hate hose, that's why I wear pants.   Just sayin...


Kayelle, I myself feel that we all need to use common sence in how we dress and what we ware, I'd never ware heels with out leg coverings even with pants. That said be picky how you look dress your age  and always have clean combed hair, and light makeup if at all possible. Make people take notice of that nice looking lady and how lovely she looks. Pale legs, so what, scar tissue, ok you are still beautiful so hold your heads up and feel proud of how you look and dress. . I'd be proud to be seen with all of you  you are special.
kades


----------



## licia (Jul 26, 2012)

During my working days, we wore dresses or suits and heels with hose. Now that I am a grandmother and retired I find myself sticking to most of the ways I had grown used to = panty hose with dresses, knee highs with pants and wedge heels or others no more than 2 inches. Living in a very mild - sometimes hot climate, I wear almost to the knee shorts most of the time with capri pants when I go out. I love dresses too and wear them to church or special occasions. I enjoy looking ladylike even if many others don't consider that important, especially in the country. 
I've enjoyed reading this thread and had looked at it a couple of times before I decided to post.
Thanks for starting the subject.


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> DH does the same thing--all his "uniform" shirts (things he wears when he has to meet a client, go to the office to work when he's on a contract) are all sort of olive green. And he wears black jeans (keeps a couple of pairs that can't be worn around the farm or in the shop). It makes life easier. Color-coding the closet is easy--as is doing laundry--I often have one load of purple only. The bath towels, shower curtain, liner are also either purple or lavender. Again, easy. The DH buys all the same kind of socks--that way, they don't have to be mated and he always has matching socks. Most of my jewelry are either diamonds or amethysts, so I'm good to go on the jewelry front as well.



Oh, I am right there with you on the socks. Only one type of sock for my Hubby too. So much easier to do laundry. All the white ones are the same and all the black ones are the same. That is all he needs!


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Ladies, the other day I was in a grocery store. There were this young girl there, oh about my age, 50 something , she was not dressed as a professional, but did wear skirt and the casual top and hose or stockings, whatever it was, and she looked so womanly I had to complement her for simply look like a woman. It is so rare these days and so pleasant to see somebody dressed like that. Good luck girls.



Good for you for paying her a complement. Its nice to feel appreciated  for looking like a lady!  I feel naked if I wear a nice dress without pantyhose. I do wear sundresses or skorts without stockings. That way I can wear my flip flops!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL!  I bought a sundress today, goes all the way to the floor and beyond by a couple of inches.  I told Shrek I was going to wear it as a "nightgown" and he was totally stunned that I took the trash out while wearing it, "but, it's your nightgown!" Well, the neighbors don't know that, they think it's a sundress.


----------



## chopper (Jul 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> LOL!  I bought a sundress today, goes all the way to the floor and beyond by a couple of inches.  I told Shrek I was going to wear it as a "nightgown" and he was totally stunned that I took the trash out while wearing it, "but, it's your nightgown!" Well, the neighbors don't know that, they think it's a sundress.



LOL!!!!


----------



## Addie (Jul 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I have very pale skin, I don't care that I have white legs. Comfort is the main concern for me. I also have a "uniform" for when I have to leave the house. I wear black/blue (sometimes purple) on the bottom, purple on the top--spring, summer, fall, and winter. I have two cubbies in that closet of purple tops--two stacks deep in each cubby. Life's too short to complicate it with too many choices about what to wear. It makes it easy to pack when I have to travel, easy to dress in the morning, and easy to shop. Once in awhile, I wear something else, but am slowly culling the wardrobe to be that simple.


 
Growing up with red hair, limited the colors I could wear. Now that I am all grey, I can wear any color as long as it is bright and happy.


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2012)

I really prefer dresses and/or skirts, but find myself wearing pants/shorts more often .... a lot more often.  Winter is self-explanatory.  I have some great longer skirts and a warm dress that look great with my riding-style boots and a great long hooded dress coat ... but in the winter here very seldom does anyone wear anything but jeans and sweaters, so they tend to get relegated to funerals (!).  In the summer it's more 50/50.  I have a few LL Bean skirts that are a few inches above the knee that I love (sort of pants-tailored) and a few crinkle print loose dresses I wear a lot, but shorts sort of win the day more often.  Oh, a few pair of gauze, loose-legged long pants I wear with floaty tunics.  I swear, I think I'm keeping half the populations of India, Pakistan, and Indonesia in business.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I bought a sundress today, goes all the way to the floor and beyond by a couple of inches.  I told Shrek I was going to wear it as a "nightgown" and he was totally stunned that I took the trash out while wearing it, "but, it's your nightgown!" Well, the neighbors don't know that, they think it's a sundress.


Most of my sundresses are long...doesn't stop me from hitching them up when it is really hot outside...just like I did as a child. I just have to remember not to hitch them too high if I'm not wearing underwear...oops, TMI. You reach a certain age, and you behave as you will!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

Addie said:


> Growing up with red hair, limited the colors I could wear. Now that I am all grey, I can wear any color as long as it is bright and happy.


I was a red-blond as a child, now I am a blond in the summer because my hair bleaches out, in the winter (about March) it goes back to red-blondish. I just treat myself to a "foil" treatment in February for my b'day to get the roots to match the bleached ends. Works for me. And, my hairdresser is very good at making it look natural. I went to another hairdresser in the summer (the first time after my gal did the foil thing) and that hairdresser raved about how my hair bleached out so nicely!!!!Yeah--with Denice's help. And time spent out in the boat on Lake of the Woods.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Most of my sundresses are long...doesn't stop me from hitching them up when it is really hot outside...just like I did as a child. I just have to remember not to hitch them too high if I'm not wearing underwear...oops, TMI. You reach a certain age, and you behave as you will!


How do you hitch up a sundress? I know how to roll the waist on a skirt.

I have a gauzy, floaty, floor length, elastic-waist, cotton skirt that I have been known to wear as a strapless dress - the waist pulled up over my boobs, but only at home.


----------



## licia (Jul 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I bought a sundress today, goes all the way to the floor and beyond by a couple of inches.  I told Shrek I was going to wear it as a "nightgown" and he was totally stunned that I took the trash out while wearing it, "but, it's your nightgown!" Well, the neighbors don't know that, they think it's a sundress.



Your post reminded me of a dress I bought earlier in the spring time. I still haven't worn it. It looks to me like a vintage type dress but dh said it looks like something I would be buried in....our grandson said it looks like a night gown. I'm going to have to wear it before long as it is definitely a summery dress.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Most of my sundresses are long...doesn't stop me from hitching them up when it is really hot outside...just like I did as a child. I just have to remember not to hitch them too high if I'm not wearing underwear...oops, TMI. You reach a certain age, and you behave as you will!



ROFL!!!  Reminds me of someone I know...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2012)

licia said:


> Your post reminded me of a dress I bought earlier in the spring time. I still haven't worn it. It looks to me like a vintage type dress but dh said it looks like something I would be buried in....our grandson said it looks like a night gown. I'm going to have to wear it before long as it is definitely a summery dress.




What matters is if you like it, don't save it, wear it!


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

A neighbor once told Hubby that women with big legs shouldn't wear shorts or dresses because it doesn't look good. Needless to say I wore shorts and dresses all the time that summer, big legs and all!  Hubby loved it!!!


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2012)

chopper said:


> A neighbor once told Hubby that women with big legs shouldn't wear shorts or dresses because it doesn't look good. Needless to say I wore shorts and dresses all the time that summer, big legs and all! Hubby loved it!!!


 
Hubby's comeback line could have been, "Not all women dress to please you. They dress for their own man and comfort."


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 27, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> Hubby's comeback line could have been, "Not all women dress to please you. They dress for their own man and comfort."



+1


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

I think Hubby's comeback was something similar to that. I did make sure to parade around a bit that summer!


----------



## Addie (Jul 27, 2012)

chopper said:


> I think Hubby's comeback was something similar to that. I did make sure to parade around a bit that summer!


 
I hope you wore jiggle shorts. The kind where the bottom of your buttocks hangs out and shakes as you walk?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

Skittles,

Certainly, I had stated, if you re.read, that if I am in professional circumstances, I am professional meaning I always wear panty hose for professional meetings or for work days. 

Please note, some women like men with hairy chests and others without hair on their chest. So, if one turns you off, you are a free woman and can make your choices.

Same on white legs, or suntanned. However, I have NO reason to insult you or anyone else here. However, I did state at the beginning, I believed women should wear pantyhose or opaques depending on weather; to work place. 

Understand ?  I do not even know you Skittles and probably never shall, so please, understand me, and I did not say it was professional to not wear hose except at a Pool Bar, or other casual activity. However, I am a journalist, and thus, wear pantyhose ... 

Thanks for all the feedback, and have lovely summer.
Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> I hope you wore jiggle shorts. The kind where the bottom of your buttocks hangs out and shakes as you walk?



Well...I was a lot younger then. I didn't jiggle quite so much!  I was in my 20's. Good legs (IMO), just big. Hubby loved them then as he does now, so no harm done. Too bad I don't see that guy now, I could prance around with more movement!  LOL.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

I dress professionally when I have to be on a client's site or working with clients. The standard re: professional dress is regional. In Ottawa, vs. Hull, which is across the river and in Quebec, there is a distinct difference re: attire suitable for the workplace. I just wear purple on top, black on the bottom. And, I have three pairs of purple shoes/boots. I'm self-employed, I don't adhere to corporate dress code or other nonsense. I sell my skills and expertise, not how I dress. If a client wants to pay my "panty hose" rate, I'll wear panty hose. Usually, when the client finds out it is $150 more / day, the client is okay with me not wearing panty hose (panty hose rate = you want me on site, you pay more for that). And yes, that is what I call that rate when talking with friends, my ph rate.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 27, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Skittles,
> 
> Certainly, I had stated, if you re.read, that if I am in professional circumstances, I am professional meaning I always wear panty hose for professional meetings or for work days.
> 
> ...



I understand what you meant, however, most people my age don't wear hose, whether or not they are in a professional situation. If they were tan, or naturally dark skinned I'm sure most people would think it looked fine. I appreciate your posts, and I don't think you were attacking me personally, just wanted to take the opportunity to point out the double standard that I feel.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 27, 2012)

All this hose talk is getting me hot and bothered as I look at them as a fetish, and nothing else.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 27, 2012)

roadfix said:
			
		

> All this hose talk is getting me hot and bothered as I look at them as a fetish, and nothing else.



Lol!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

I went to a memorial service for a very dear friend's grandma. There were many of us there (re: classmates). Not one of us was wearing hose. It was August, it was hot. We were all in appropriate attire--just not wearing hose. I used to remove my ph on the way home from the City. I couldn't wait to get rid of it--and I was very good about doing it while driving...(stopped at lights). 

I think panty hose is highly overrated. It is not sexy (unlike nylons and garter belts), it is hot, and uncomfortable. Not only that, it doesn't last long. Down with panty hose IMO. A waste of money (although, I once worked with a woman who sent her laddered hose to her sister in Greece--she could have them rewoven for a quarter). And, panty hose don't keep your legs warm in the winter. On the other hand, a clean panty hose leg is handy for straining jelly, etc.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> On the other hand, a clean panty hose leg is handy for straining jelly, etc.


...or robbing a bank


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

roadfix said:


> ...or robbing a bank


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2012)

I, too, wore panty hose when I was gainfully employed.  I agree that we should be way over tanned-looking skin being better looking, but it's been ingrained for a long time in our culture.  For the first 25 or so years of my life, I mostly lived places where getting a "beautiful" tan was not really possible, and I've never had the patience for lying out to get one anyway.  When I had tans, it was the kind on shoulders, chest, and forehead down to where my glasses hit my brow.  My legs and the lower part of my face (below the glasses line and upper neck) were always white.  Then my husband got orders for Hawaii, and I tried to tan until one day husband came home and said, "Bill's skin cancer is worse!"  I laughed and he was appalled.  NO!  Not that it is funny, but that we know three Bills, all long-time (in two cases most of their lives) residents of that state, _and all three had skin cancer._  Time to re-think the entire concept of us haoles getting sun-tans.  

Professional dress, dress period, is definitely regional.  Not to mention a sign of the times.  When I first moved here a lot of people threw parties in the winter; that's when I bought my winter wardrobe with my lovely skirts, boots, dress coat.  Ten years later I rarely wear them and I miss it, but some friends just got too old to host parties.

I, too, like bright colors.  My bottoms -- skirts, shorts, pants -- tend to be neutral, in the winter usually black or denim (white, off-white, khaki in summer) but very rarely are my tops -- then I go with lots of lovely color.  I have a large collection of bright tunics that I wear with gauzy pants in summer, leggings, heavy slacks, and flannel-lined jeans in the worst of the cold weather.  But I have many friends who dress the same year 'round in black.  I'd find that so depressing, and now that I think of it, I think a lot of those friends may be prone to SAD!


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2012)

Heels?  In the aforementioned professional years I always wore simple, 3 1/2 inch pumps.  I worked almost 100% with military men, and being already tall, it put me eye-to-eye with most of the guys I worked with.  But after I stopped working for DoD, I started walking as much as possible, and soon had no heels at all.  A number of years ago I had a couple of presentations to make and bought a pair of heels and I think maybe I've worn them a half dozen times.  I never liked the style (for some reason I couldn't find the plain pumps I prefer and wound up with a mary jane type style I don't find flattering) and now all my shoes but that pair are walking shoes.


----------



## chopper (Jul 27, 2012)

In Jr high school I used to wear stockings with a garter in the winter. These did keep my legs warm. Think knee socks at thigh height. Since we were not allowed to wear pants it sure did help. They did let is wear snow pants when we were outside, but in the building the socks were good at keeping us warm.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 27, 2012)

In the warm months, which is about 6-8 months of the year, lol, I wear a cotton Tshirt type shirt and shorts around the house.  I'll put on capris or a sundress and sandals when I go out, though.  Winter is jeans and a sweater, or tracksuit type outfit.  I'm definitely not a dressy dress and heels gal, except for when I have to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 27, 2012)

I grew up in Wyoming. One month of summer the rest was cold or cold and windy.  I never learned to "do' my hair or dress up.  Warmth was paramount and protection from the wind.  Now that I am going through the season of eternal summer hormonally...I still cannot go out in public without being covered from neck to toes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

*Jeans: Bleached or Deep Dark Navy*

Buon Giorno, 

JEANS ... have also been a jeans woman all my life ... i like stone wash light colored Levi Strauss in summer and spring, and am veered towards dark jeans with matching jacket for dress down fridays at work or going out for a casual dinner at wkends. 

What about all of you ladies ?

Have great wkend and thanks so much for all your feedback and interesting replies.

Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2012)

I, too, have worn jeans my entire life. I saw a picture of myself at age three, wearing jeans and studded denim jacket at an evening bbq at a hotel.

I am self-employed, so I seldom have to "dress for work". I like jeans with a bit of spandex, so they are more comfortable. I buy whatever is on sale and looks good and fits well. I have both blue and black jeans. I wear them more in the not-summer months.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

As a child, being allowed to wear 'stockings' was a right of passage. It didn't happen until you graduated from H.S. So we would take an eyebrow pencil and draw a line up the back of our leg. Voila! We had on stockings. It look great with penny loafers. 

Hey what do you want? I am a child of the 50's. I am an old lady.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

I have never owned a pair of jeans. Or dungerees as they were called in my day.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> As a child, being allowed to wear 'stockings' was a right of passage. It didn't happen until you graduated from H.S. So we would take an eyebrow pencil and draw a line up the back of our leg. Voila! We had on stockings. It look great with penny loafers.
> 
> Hey what do you want? I am a child of the 50's. I am an old lady.


When I was in jr. high school (middle school, nowadays), we had to wear skirts that covered our knees and we had to wear socks or stockings. My allowance was $0.50/week. Panty hose were $5.00/pair and stockings were $0.29/pair if they weren't on sale. We wore our garter belts over our panties (not convenient at all when using the washroom). The stockings weren't stretchy. So, you either wore them a bit loose and they bagged at the knees and ankles or you wore them tighter and they you had a white spot on your knee when you sat down. They came in "sheer", which laddered extremely easily and they came in "mesh", which only laddered upwards. We all had nail polish in our purses to stop the ladders. I have no good nostalgia for that part of the '60s.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeans...always.  Except at work, no denim is allowed, even if we go in for classes, etc.  We have to wear scrubs or dress pants.  Must dress professionally.

Actually, we are allowed Jeans only certain days and certain times of the year for a donation of $5 to the Relay for Life (Cancer research) or the Residents Council.  Bt, nursing in jeans is tough...too much bending and moving to be comfortable.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 28, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Ladies,
> 
> Regardless of climate, I am predominately a trouser´s and suit woman professionally and for casual, jeans ...
> 
> ...


 
When it come to fashion & style, I never limit myself to one or the other, or always go with the new trends. The workplace is another matter. Glad I don't work on Wall st. anymore & have to conform to suits & boring conservative wardrobe. My career/job did not have any restrictions - anything short of a bathing suit is acceptable. It also involved getting "dressed" to the 9's when appropriate - premieres etc.

I have several closets packed w/ clothes, shoes, handbags. I do prefer being comfortable, but more importantly wearing what fits correctly & brings out the best/enhances one's beauty & assets.

I poured over WWD, took patternmaking & draping instruction, made my own clothes, took a class at FIT in NYC, & sold some of my "creations." Thought of opening my own boutique or becoming a modern-day Edith Head.

I could go on & on, but I think women can follow trends, but wear what is most appropriate fit-wise, & not resort to inappropriate trends like low rise jeans, etc if one doesn't have the body type.

Leggings, jeggings, bootcut are great, but make sure they fit.

Hair & makeup are important. When you feel good, you look good. I have several wigs where I can change my "look" not have to fuss, & have fun.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Jeans...always. Except at work, no denim is allowed, even if we go in for classes, etc. We have to wear scrubs or dress pants. Must dress professionally.
> 
> Actually, we are allowed Jeans only certain days and certain times of the year for a donation of $5 to the Relay for Life (Cancer research) or the Residents Council. Bt, nursing in jeans is tough...too much bending and moving to be comfortable.


 
Working in the ER for long hours, my son seems to be in scrubs more than his own clothing. He now finds that they are more comfortable than his own clothing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> Working in the ER for long hours, my son seems to be in scrubs more than his own clothing. He now finds that they are more comfortable than his own clothing.



I never grew out of my T-shirt phase...still collecting the ones with graphics of all kinds.  I do wear more black yoga pants than jeans these days.  Just for the comfort.  Love my Batman shirts...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Addie, Cerise & Fiona,

Thanks for all your anecdotes and feedback. 

Ciao, 
Have lovely summer,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Chopper, Claire, Cheryl, Laurie, 

Thanks ladies for all your contributions.

Have a great summer,
Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Tax Lady, Skittles, Roadfix & Csw,

Wanted to say thank you for your contributions on my thread and your always interesting replies, anecdotes and views.

Ladies, have a great summer,
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 28, 2012)

I remember my mother struggling into the "Living Rubber Girdle". Panty hose had yet to be invented, and she wanted to be as slim as possible.
We've come a looooooooong way baby!
Here's more info....
History of Playtex


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 28, 2012)

Addie said:


> Working in the ER for long hours, my son seems to be in scrubs more than his own clothing. He now finds that they are more comfortable than his own clothing.


I don't work in the health care profession, but I LOVE scrubs...I have two drawers of scrubs...I have several sets that are light-weight, soft cotten. They are so comfortable. Had I known how comfortable scrubs were, I might have gone to nursing school...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I remember my mother struggling into the "Living Rubber Girdle". Panty hose had yet to be invented, and she wanted to be as slim as possible.
> We've come a looooooooong way baby!
> Here's more info....
> History of Playtex


Oh dear me. I remember wearing bras like that, with no stretch straps. 

I also remember occasionally wearing a panty girdle. I'm not sure why, probably because it had garters, so I had one less piece of underwear to wear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't work in the health care profession, but I LOVE scrubs...I have two drawers of scrubs...I have several sets that are light-weight, soft cotten. They are so comfortable. Had I known how comfortable scrubs were, I might have gone to nursing school...



I now have enough scrubs that I could go a month without washing any and not repeat a pattern.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 28, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I remember my mother struggling into the "Living Rubber Girdle". Panty hose had yet to be invented, and she wanted to be as slim as possible.
> We've *come a looooooooong way baby!*
> Here's more info....
> History of Playtex


 
Thank goodness. LOL


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

*Kayelle: Thanks so much for your Photo & Feedback*

Absolutely, love the 1940s - 1950s photo of an antique advert for Girdles ... Thanks so much for your innovativeness.

Kindest, and have lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

*Mirrors & panty lines*

Buon Giorno,

In answer to Cerise´s interesting feedback, many women do not look in a mirror to see how their panty lines show through their trousers or light weight summery skirts and dresses or close knits ... It is horrendous to see a stunning woman, wearing a gorgeous white or light color dress, and to have thick thong or panty lines showing through. 

For me this is disgraceful. 

To all those, I have missed to thank, thanks for all your feedback, additional discussions and ideas.

Have a lovely summer, 
Kind regards, 
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

*Make Up & What is Daytime Overdone ?*

Cerise has made another exemplary point ... What is daytime over done ? One thing is night time make up and another is daytime professional ... 

With all the stunning department stores, and brands, one can have a make over for a few Euros or Dollars, and purchase perfect colors for your individual palette for your complextion seasonally and learn how to apply it properly.

Some women look like they are going to a Masquerade verses the Office or Shop. Natural works best of Office with focus on eye expression and soft toned lips ... Too bold for office can be over powering. 

Night time make up is much more liberal in application. I have also learnt, to either, use subtle eye shadows and a bright lipstick or deep eye shadows and a paler lipstick ... Too much reminds me of the Adams Family or the Munsters ... 

Would like to hear your views. Which brands do you use ?

I like Rimmel U.K., Maybelline NY and Lancome for office ... I love Shisedo and Chanel for evening. 

All my best,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I remember my mother struggling into the "Living Rubber Girdle". Panty hose had yet to be invented, and she wanted to be as slim as possible.
> We've come a looooooooong way baby!
> Here's more info....
> History of Playtex


 
They also made rubber pants for babies. I used them for Son #1. They weren't anything special except the price.


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I now have enough scrubs that I could go a month without washing any and not repeat a pattern.


 
When my son was expecting his first born and they knew it was going to be a boy, I bought a set of baby scrubs. What else would you give? I even found a pair of clogs like my son wore all the time. Like father, like son. When his wife brought the baby to the hospital to see his father he had the set on. He was the hit of the ER. They were ready to put him to work.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 29, 2012)

Addie,

My Mom and my paternal Grandmom had told me all about the under garments of women of their generations and of course, I had done some fashion journalism work for a short time, while my maternal family had owned an Outerwear Manufacturing Corporation. 

Things have totally changed ... Pampers, or Doti´s as they call throw away diapers here were unheard of in Mom Eva´s day or Grandmom Margherite´s ... Women slaved over the wash boards and listened to their radio soap operas ! 

Have lovely summer Addie,
Margi.


----------



## chopper (Jul 29, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> When my son was expecting his first born and they knew it was going to be a boy, I bought a set of baby scrubs. What else would you give? I even found a pair of clogs like my son wore all the time. Like father, like son. When his wife brought the baby to the hospital to see his father he had the set on. He was the hit of the ER. They were ready to put him to work.



That is so cute Addie!  I'm sure the little guy looked good with his proud Papa.


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2012)

chopper said:


> That is so cute Addie! I'm sure the little guy looked good with his proud Papa.


 
He is three years old now. I have a picture of him listening to his maternal grandmother's heart with his toy stethoscope. I have it as my wallpaper. I want to share it all with the rest of you, but can't figure out how to do it. Normally I wouldn't put a family picture out there, but his parents have his pic all over the internet. So I feel safe sharing it. Pic is a bmp. Doesn't seem to want to upload. Any suggestions?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2012)

The bmp is probably too big, can you save it as a jpg?  They come out smaller.


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The bmp is probably too big, can you save it as a jpg? They come out smaller.


 
I have to have my son do it for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 30, 2012)

I can wait...


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The bmp is probably too big, can you save it as a jpg?  They come out smaller.


I was thinking the same thing. It could also be size in pixels. It has to be max 800 x 600 pixels and max 400 kb.

If you don't know how to get it down to the right size, you can email it to me and I'll do it. Let me know. I can send you my email address in a PM.


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It could also be size in pixels. It has to be max 800 x 600 pixels and max 400 kb.
> 
> If you don't know how to get it down to the right size, you can email it to me and I'll do it. Let me know. I can send you my email address in a PM.


 
I have strict order from son. DON'T TOUCH! Don't even think of trying to do it yourself. It can wait until I get there.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 30, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have strict order from son. DON'T TOUCH! Don't even think of trying to do it yourself. It can wait until I get there.


But, I would only be working on a copy. You would still have the original.


----------



## licia (Jul 30, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno,
> 
> In answer to Cerise´s interesting feedback, many women do not look in a mirror to see how their panty lines show through their trousers or light weight summery skirts and dresses or close knits ... It is horrendous to see a stunning woman, wearing a gorgeous white or light color dress, and to have thick thong or panty lines showing through.
> 
> ...


I don't think some women look at themselves in a full length mirror before going out. Such a mirror should be in everyone's home to check hems, panty lines - even the way something fits up and down. Dh even checks himself. We have one in each bedroom.


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> But, I would only be working on a copy. You would still have the original.


 
I understand. Hewill be here today. I will let him send it. You have no idea how badly I can screw up a computer.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 30, 2012)

*Licia: Thanks for contribution*

Licia, Buonasera,

It is dreadful to say least, how some ladies and men too, do not care how they look ... 

However, I do ... The way some people look, I would not throw my garbage out, looking like they do !  Just detest the hem falling, threads hanging, pantylines showing and un.ironed or ill fitting clothing two sizes too small or baggy hanging down to --- arse with thong strings showing. This is a real turn off for me ... 

Well, pleased you are in agreement.

Have lovely summer,
Margaux.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2012)

licia said:


> I don't think some women look at themselves in a full length mirror before going out. Such a mirror should be in everyone's home to check hems, panty lines - even the way something fits up and down. Dh even checks himself. We have one in each bedroom.


That fantastic closet I have includes a "pull out" full length mirror. I also have mirrors on the backs of the closet doors in the other b'rooms, even though those rooms are repurposed since I don't have guests and don't need other bedrooms.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 30, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It could also be size in pixels. It has to be max 800 x 600 pixels and max 400 kb.
> 
> If you don't know how to get it down to the right size, you can email it to me and I'll do it. Let me know. I can send you my email address in a PM.


If you have Win 7, you can quickly change the size of a graphic.  Do it in Paint.  I don't think earlier versions of Paint have this feature


----------



## chopper (Jul 30, 2012)

When I was in the Air Force and lived on base, there was a full length mirror on the back of the door to the room. I always saw myself in the mirror before going out. Hmmmmm...I wonder if I should put one on the back of the front door?


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 31, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Addie,
> 
> My Mom and my paternal Grandmom had told me all about the under garments of women of their generations and of course, I had done some fashion journalism work for a short time, while my maternal family had owned an Outerwear Manufacturing Corporation.
> 
> ...



Reusable/washable diapers are so nice these days, more and more people are going back to them. Plus, they feel wet to the child, unlike disposable diapers, so they learn bladder control faster. My first nephew wore disposables, and just wanted to keep wearing diapers, because he didn't want to stop playing to go to the bathroom. He would just wet himself, then seem surprised that it was cold and uncomfortable. My sister switched to cloth diapers with the second one, and he is already going in the potty at 1 1/2. He still has accidents, but no more frequently than her 2 1/2 year old did when she was potty training him. The second one will probably stop having accidents a lot sooner because he refuses to wear a diaper, unlike the first one who had the diapers taken away.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2012)

Disposable diapers were just coming on the market when my fifth child was born. I was warned by my doctor to be careful if I chose to use them. They promoted severe diaper rash. I am sure they have been improved by now. But I still would go with the cloth diapers.

I went with the cloth diapers for my fifth child. I used to enjoy sitting there watching TV and folding diapers. We didn't have a dryer, so they were hung outside on the clothes line. I loved the smell of them when I would bring them in the house. All my kids had the Birdseye diapers. They had the pre folded ones made of thick gauze. But they were very expensive. And they leaked a lot. They weren't as absorbent. My sister used them. After the baby was trained, they made great dust cloths and other uses for cleaning. 

Some young mothers used to get diaper service. It has been years since I have seen a diaper truck. BTW, the largest purchaser of cloth diapers is the automotive industry for polishing the car.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

I potty-trained myself at 17 months. I also fell in the toilet doing so (that I remember) but what I don't remember, but have been told, was that my mom was on the phone and I went in the bathroom, pulled off my diaper, and sat on the toilet seat (and fell in). And screamed bloody murder. That got her off the phone. 

There was "potty" seat by the toilet, but because my mom was on the phone, that didn't get put in place (I remember it--it was blue and white). After that, I stopped wearing those soggy cloth diapers. I got my "big girl" bed a month after that, and I remember the day it was delivered as well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

I live in a farming community. We go to the feed store/grocery store/bank in our barn clothes. We dress up for weddings and funerals. We take our weekly baths on Saturdays (okay, maybe that is stretching it a bit) and don't give a hoot about how we look, we're too busy tending the fields, animals, and trying to make a living to care about what others think about our attire. Besides which, I'd look out of place if I changed out of my "farm" clothes to go to town.

A long time ago, I worked as a tour manager. I wore suits, heels, and even HATS. I flew from Toronto after a tour to Lake of the Woods. I wore a suit, heels, and yes, I think I even had a hat on...maybe not. Anyway, I flew from TO to Thunder Bay on a "normal" sized plane. From Thunder Bay to Fort Francis, ON on a 9-seater, and then from there, a friend picked me up in his float plane. I deplaned at the dock--my mom and brother were there to meet me. They were wearing jeans and chamois shirts. When they saw me, they both bent over double and almost fell off the dock--they were laughing so hard. I was definitely overdressed for a week at Lake of the Woods! And, the news of my arrival went around the little village in record time. I think you gotta dress for the environment and activity. I shed that suit and heels as soon as I hit the cabin and spent my week in my swim suit, shorts, jeans, chamois shirts.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2012)

My grandfather worked in a ceramics factory. His job was to put the handle on chamber pots. (We called him Potsie.) Our family had one of the pots. My sister and I both trained our kids on that chamber pot. The last I heard, she had put it in the attic. I don't know what happened to it after she died.


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2012)

I have to agree with you CWS. If I were to get dressed up, I would get stares from everyone. You only see that in the morning when the young folks are going to work. The rest of the citizens dress according to the weather and comfort. I have a couple of house dresses that I wear on chilly days. They are soft cotton and very comfortable. I even get stares when I wear them. Everyone in the building wears slacks or shorts. 

I am not out to impress anyone. Don't like the way I look, then turn away. I dress for comfort and what is suitable for whatever activity I am doing at the time. Nylons, suit and makeup just don't do it for sitting and doing needlework.  ​


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

Addie said:


> I have to agree with you CWS. If I were to get dressed up, I would get stares from everyone. You only see that in the morning when the young folks are going to work. The rest of the citizens dress according to the weather and comfort. I have a couple of house dresses that I wear on chilly days. They are soft cotton and very comfortable. I even get stares when I wear them. Everyone in the building wears slacks or shorts.
> 
> I am not out to impress anyone. Don't like the way I look, then turn away. I dress for comfort and what is suitable for whatever activity I am doing at the time. Nylons, suit and makeup just don't do it for sitting and doing needlework.  ​


+1

I do check my Crocs/birkies to make sure I am not bringing chicken poo with me to the bank or grocery store...


----------



## roadfix (Jul 31, 2012)

Addie said:


> Some young mothers used to get diaper service. It has been years since I have seen a diaper truck



I regularly see a diaper truck making deliveries on my street......so I guess they're still around or making a come back.  ....in LA of all places...
I wish they brought back milk delivery.  I have an unused pet door at the side entrance.   ...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 31, 2012)

*Thanks for all the numerous posts, feedback & input*

Always a pleasure to have so much to read, and ponder on ...

Have lovely Evening,
Buonasera, Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 31, 2012)

roadfix said:
			
		

> I regularly see a diaper truck making deliveries on my street......so I guess they're still around or making a come back.  ....in LA of all places...
> I wish they brought back milk delivery.  I have an unused pet door at the side entrance.   ...



Using a diaper service means not having to choose between using a ton of extra water, or putting dirty diapers in with your clothes. Yuck! Because cloth diapers are making a comeback, I suppose diaper services are too. And not wasting as much water is probably popular in LA


----------



## Addie (Jul 31, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> 
> I do check my Crocs/birkies to make sure I am not bringing chicken poo with me to the bank or grocery store...


 
 Thank you. That is one problem I dont' have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2012)

I never wear my work shoes into the house...I know where they've been.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never wear my work shoes into the house...I know where they've been.


I have barn boots...but the girls (and Rocky) have claimed the deck (since that is where the door is and they come aknocking at it for treats). Inevitably, they "poo" there and that is also where my clothesline starts, so I might have stepped in poo while hanging laundry...thinking I should run my Crocs through the dishwasher...but I don't want chicken poo in the dishwasher...a friend's dad used to run his hub cabs through the dishwasher. I do the dog dishes and Kongs in the dw, but as a separate load and clean the dishwasher afterwards.


----------



## Addie (Aug 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never wear my work shoes into the house...I know where they've been.


 
Many, many, many moons ago I worked in a small community hospital. One of my jobs, when we didn't have any babies, was being the dirty nurse in the OR. That job included counting the sponges before and during the surgery and then hanging them on the rack. One doctor had a habit of tossing the sponges on the floor instead on in the basin. Of course they would land on my shoes. I always would go home with blood on my shoes. I spent more time polishing those shoes. I also went home smelling of ether when they did a tonsil or appendectomy job. When I got on the bus to head home, I couldn't stand near the driver. He claimed that I was putting him to sleep.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 1, 2012)

Ladies,

Thanks for all your anecdotes and clean up feedback ... Best to leave those dirty shoes outdoors and wash down the soles outside the door.

Have lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

So TL and I got together yesterday for a lovely luncheon with the local Danish Club. The waiters were in black suits with bowties--very formal. 

Most of the folks are men over 70 (very nice gents), wearing sports coats and some with ties on. The club has a dress code, so TL and I both were showing some skin--neither of us, however, deemed to put on pantyhose in 29C weather with humidity that was higher than that. The three young ladies there were not wearing hose. I did, however, check to make sure I didn't have chicken poo on the soles of my shoes.

At any rate, I was invited back, so I couldn't have offended too many folks with my bare legs and Crocs. I even put on a bra--can't say the same for TL. She'll have to confirm/deny that. 

And, the gents at the table were very entertained by my stories about the girls. So much for being hoity-toity and dressing to the nines.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> So TL and I got together yesterday for a lovely luncheon with the local Danish Club. The waiters were in black suits with bowties--very formal.
> 
> Most of the folks are men over 70 (very nice gents), wearing sports coats and some with ties on. The club has a dress code, so TL and I both were showing some skin--neither of us, however, deemed to put on pantyhose in 29C weather with humidity that was higher than that. The three young ladies there were not wearing hose. I did, however, check to make sure I didn't have chicken poo on the soles of my shoes.
> 
> ...



So...this means you CAN clean up a chicken farmer and take them to lunch  Now to get you to lunch here...  I'd like to take you and TL to lunch.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> So TL and I got together yesterday for a lovely luncheon with the local Danish Club. The waiters were in black suits with bowties--very formal.
> 
> Most of the folks are men over 70 (very nice gents), wearing sports coats and some with ties on. The club has a dress code, so TL and I both were showing some skin--neither of us, however, deemed to put on pantyhose in 29C weather with humidity that was higher than that. The three young ladies there were not wearing hose. I did, however, check to make sure I didn't have chicken poo on the soles of my shoes.
> 
> ...


I think it would have been obvious if I hadn't been wearing a bra.  I almost always put one on when I "dress up".

BTW, that was the relaxed, summer dress code. When it's cooler all the men wear jackets and ties.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

TL--I think we need to take Sigrid to Montana and take PF up on the offer for lunch...but only if a bunch of cattle ranchers are invited, too! I wouldn't have to work so hard to get cleaned up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> TL--I think we need to take Sigrid to Montana and take PF up on the offer for lunch...but only if a bunch of cattle ranchers are invited, too! I wouldn't have to work so hard to get cleaned up!




At least you wouldn't have to make sure all the poo is off your shoes


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> TL--I think we need to take Sigrid to Montana and take PF up on the offer for lunch...but only if a bunch of cattle ranchers are invited, too! I wouldn't have to work so hard to get cleaned up!


 
I'm back in the sadle again. Out where a friend is a friend. Where the longhorn cattle roam.......


----------

